# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  uberti cattleman grips wanted

## bluecod1967

hi would anyone have a set of uberti cattleman grips

----------


## BSA

Try Wayne @ Upper Hutt Gunshop/Magnum Imports or Neil Hayes @ Hayes & Associates. Both have had Uberti shipments recently. Good luck.

----------

